# Giant rabbit outgrown hutch



## 1962mclean (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy a hutch for a contenental giant rabbit who has out grown his? All the pet stores we have visited don't have any big enough


----------



## Daisy2006 (Nov 25, 2008)

Have you tried sites like kijiji or Craig's List? Sites like that are great for cages etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Contact a decent carpenter and they will make one for you. Superior quality at reasonable prices.

HTH


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

If you google for custom hutches there are quite a few companies who will make one to your specs.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

why not make him a luxury pad by converting a small shed,insulate and make a nest box,have a cat flap leading to a run outside.much better than a hutch.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> why not make him a luxury pad by converting a small shed,insulate and make a nest box,have a cat flap leading to a run outside.much better than a hutch.


Absolutely agree - conti's shouldnt be kept in hutches anyway. They need SPACE SPACE SPACE!


----------



## oakleyrabbitstud (Nov 25, 2008)

Take a look on my website ::::: Oakley Rabbit Stud ::::: We make heavy duty hutches at reasonable prices.

Cheers Jane


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

we have them at uni they live in a big enclosure with dog kennels for shelter


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I agree, you can buy dog kennels with runs, or buy playhouses/sheds and convert them, hutchs are too small for conti's.


----------



## lizzielewis (Dec 15, 2008)

My Blue Rex, Esme, (and formerly her sister) lives in a 6x4 foot wendy house with a smaller hutch inside for snoozing!! This was originally built for my much larger rabbit Whittle and his guinea pig friend, Edison.

My husband cut out one of the lower front panels of the wendy house and replaced it with mesh for Esme's nighttime viewing and somewhere to hang a bottle and he cut a rabbit sized door within the front door, with a shutter to put down at nighttime.

He also built a permanent run attached to the hutch, just with fence sections from a garden centre, chicken wire attached to them and some paving stones.

It does pay to be creative!!


----------

